# Submit Your Vacation Preferences Now!‏



## OutAndAbout (Jan 21, 2013)

This is at least new to me (email from the Marriott resort prior to checkin):

Step 1: Press "Reply"
Step 2: Complete the shaded areas with your preferences
Step 3: Press "Send"

Check-in Verification
Date of Arrival: 	(Enter your check-in date)
Estimated Time of Arrival: 	4:00 p.m.*
Marriott Rewards® Number: 	(Insert number)
*Check-in begins at 4 p.m. and earlier check-in times cannot be guaranteed. If your room is not ready upon your arrival, the Front Desk will be happy to store your luggage so that you may begin your vacation.

Villa Location Preferences
Please select your preferred proximity and floor, and then rank them 1 through 2 in order of importance to you, with "1" being the most important and "2" being the least important (please do not mark "1" for all).**
Aspect: 	Importance: 	Preference:
Proximity: 	(1 or 2 ) (Near main area and Pools, Quiet Area, No Preference)
Floor: 	(1 or 2) (High Floor, Middle Floor, Low Floor, No Preference)
**We will do everything possible to accommodate your requests. However, please note that we are not able to guarantee specific buildings or villas. Also, multiple or specific requests may delay your check-in time past 4 p.m.

Housekeeping Services
Would you like to sign up for housekeeping service during your stay? We will be happy to provide you with whatever service you'd prefer. All prices are per day.
Daily Services: 	Fee: 	Includes: 	Dates Requested:
Trash & Towels: 	Studio / 1 Bedroom / 2 Bedroom  $/$/$ (Insert dates)
Tidy Services:  	Studio / 1 Bedroom / 2 Bedroom  $/$/$ (Insert dates)
Full Clean: 		Studio / 1 Bedroom / 2 Bedroom  $/$/$ (Insert dates)

Special Requests
(Add specific requests here – Pack 'n' Play, High Chair, etc.)


You may also fax this form to XXX-XXX-XXXX, attention Vacation Planning Team.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 21, 2013)

This does seem to be fairly new. We received these e-mails for our Oceana Palms and Harbour Lake stays in November. It was discussed here.


----------



## 186158tch (Jan 21, 2013)

How many weeks before checking does this arrive?


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jan 21, 2013)

We recieved same e-mail back in December for check-in at MGC.


----------



## OutAndAbout (Jan 21, 2013)

186158tch said:


> How many weeks before checking does this arrive?



One 11 days prior
One 17 days prior


----------



## suzannesimon (Jan 22, 2013)

We received that email from MFC in December, but we were asked to give top 3 buildings plus high, middle or low floor.  I gave them my selections and I got nothing that I asked for.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 22, 2013)

We got the email for both Barony and SurfWatch last May.  I don't think it's generated at the resort level because when I responded to Barony's they called me asking what I was doing!  It turned out, Barony's form letter asks if you want to book treatments at the onsite European Spa but the resort reps can't do that.  

I think this is a new thing generated by Owner Services throughout the system and that there are still a few kinks to be worked out.  But still, I like it when they try to do something, anything, that makes for uniform processing across the resorts.


----------



## OutAndAbout (Jan 23, 2013)

suzannesimon said:


> We received that email from MFC in December


Do you remember how many weeks prior to your stay you received the email?


----------



## OutAndAbout (Jan 23, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> We got the email for both Barony and SurfWatch last May.  I don't think it's generated at the resort level because when I responded to Barony's they called me asking what I was doing!


In our instance with two different resorts the email was FROM the same email address but the REPLY was different for each resort.  [If it's centrally managed then they probably have emails forwarded to one address then auto sorted by resort specific email - or maybe I'm giving them too much credit]

Was that your case as well for Barony & Surfwatch?


----------



## swaits (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm not sure why they bother sending these out. I've always dutifully answered them, but it seems to have little impact on room selection IME.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jan 23, 2013)

Before I received this new email, I always received the building and units I requested.  This year, when asked for 3 choices, they ignored all of them.  So, don't ask if you can't deliver.  It's better not to raise expectations.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 23, 2013)

OutAndAbout said:


> In our instance with two different resorts the email was FROM the same email address but the REPLY was different for each resort.  [If it's centrally managed then they probably have emails forwarded to one address then auto sorted by resort specific email - or maybe I'm giving them too much credit]
> 
> Was that your case as well for Barony & Surfwatch?



Yes, they were both sent from, "marriottownerservices*AT*email1.marriott-vacations.com" and included a statement on the bottom that they were auto-generated.  The "reply to" addresses were different for each and were gibberish, just a series of letters and numbers.  But obviously they got where they were supposed to get because real people at each resort acknowledged receipt.

Going back through my saved stuff to find these I realized that we got them for May '11 and May '12 stays.


----------



## Janette (Jan 23, 2013)

We do fill them out and we also call the resort. We expect owners to get the better units and understand where we fit in the list. Most of the time the desk has noted our request and if we didn't get it, gave a reasonable answer. It is important that the resort know that you are an owner there, coming in on another week.


----------



## gblotter (Jan 24, 2013)

We got this same email just prior to our upcoming stay at Newport Coast Villas.

We responded with our room preferences and specific building numbers.

Within 24 hours we received an email confirmation stating that we would be given one of our top three requests with a high floor (not top floor).

Check-in is tomorrow, so we'll see if they actually honor any of our requests.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jan 25, 2013)

We received this same message last year when we exchanged through II to the Marriott Monarch on HHI.  We requested an Ocean front villa and an upper floor.  Got it!!  So happy they responded to our request.  This year we are going to the Grand Ocean, early February and got the same message.  We only asked for an upper floor ~ any building would make us happy.  Hoping for good weather.  Message received 17 days in advance.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 25, 2013)

gnipgnop said:


> We received this same message last year when we exchanged through II to the Marriott Monarch on HHI.  We requested an Ocean front villa and an upper floor.  Got it!!  So happy they responded to our request.  This year we are going to the Grand Ocean, early February and got the same message.  We only asked for an upper floor ~ any building would make us happy.  Hoping for good weather.  Message received 17 days in advance.



I think Monarch may be fixed units so you get what is deposited.  I also think you have a good chance of getting your request matched in Feb at GO.


----------



## gblotter (Jan 26, 2013)

gblotter said:


> We got this same email just prior to our upcoming stay at Newport Coast Villas.
> 
> We responded with our room preferences and specific building numbers.
> 
> ...


We got our third choice - so no complaints.  Kinda far from the pool but a great view of the ocean in Building 4400 third floor.


----------



## OutAndAbout (Jan 27, 2013)

gblotter said:


> We got our third choice - so no complaints.  Kinda far from the pool but a great view of the ocean in Building 4400 third floor.


It sounds like you received a higher floor as well, good to know that NCV reads the replies.  Have  a great stay!!


----------



## happydog1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Would anyone know why the form requests flight info?  Thx!


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 28, 2013)

happydog said:


> Would anyone know why the form requests flight info?  Thx!



In case you don't show up, they can check and see if your flight was cancelled or late.  (In theory.)


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 28, 2013)

happydog said:


> Would anyone know why the form requests flight info?  Thx!



I would expect this for resort that are mostly fly to locations, Aruba and Hawaii for example.


----------



## happydog1 (Jul 28, 2013)

We have friends using the unit, so the Q came up.  Under that scenario, we'd welcome any other consideration that folks might've encountered.  Many thanks, again.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Jul 28, 2013)

I had the same email for Ko Olina, Grand Chateau and upcoming Custom House. I think it is pretty well the norm now for Marriott.


----------



## Lee55 (Jul 28, 2013)

We received ours about three weeks before heading to Aruba.  We received our first request, a high floor.


----------



## chunkygal (Jul 28, 2013)

I have never received one for any Marriott stay.


----------



## RJW (Jul 29, 2013)

We're exchanging into Willow Ridge in Oct.  Does Willow ridge send this out to exchangers?  We're owners at Ocean Pt. and always get this preference email.


----------



## tiel (Jul 29, 2013)

We have gotten these messages, or something very similar, multiple times, for many different resorts.  On our last one, I indicated our preferences for Cypress Harbour, and was delighted when we got our 1st choice, especially since we were exchangers.  Can't say that all the resorts look at these messages, but at least some do.


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 29, 2013)

I too have gotten them for all reservations made in the past year or so.  That said, on only 2 occasions have I received a reply...and one of those was just today, on my recently booked jaunt to Oceana Palms.  Booked it on 7/24/13 for an 8/17/13 check in, received the request on 7/25 (next day), submitted it on 7/26 and received the following nice reply today (7/29).  

_*Thank you for taking the time to respond to the pre-arrival request email.  

I have noted on your reservation arriving approximately noon on Aug. 17th that you would like a villa that is in the Sunrise building on a high floor closest to the beach. Although not guaranteed, we will do our best to find a villa that meets your preferences.

In regards to an early check-in based on your arrival time, I am unfortunately unable to guarantee that we will have a villa that meets your above requests available when you arrive approximately Noon on Aug 17th. Upon your arrival we will work to find a villa that is available and hope to provide you with an early check-in if at all possible. If we are unable to find a villa that is ready and meets your requests upon arrival we will gladly store your luggage, provide you with pool towels, and take a cell phone number to contact you as soon as a villa becomes available. 


We are looking forward to your stay at Oceana Palms and hope that you will contact us with any questions or concerns that you have prior to your arrival. 

Warm Regards*_,​
Now, what I end up with is where the rubber meets the pavement, but I like the fact that they took the time to reply....its a start.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 29, 2013)

Completely off-topic ...

Is anybody else seeing something weird with the title of this thread on the Marriott forum page?  Every other thread that has multiple pages of posts shows the thread title then in parentheses the little icon that means, "multi-page thread" followed by the page numbers.  This thread has the thread title followed by " 2 1 [icon] )) "

Hmmmmm.


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 29, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Completely off-topic ...
> 
> Is anybody else seeing something weird with the title of this thread on the Marriott forum page?  Every other thread that has multiple pages of posts shows the thread title then in parentheses the little icon that means, "multi-page thread" followed by the page numbers.  This thread has the thread title followed by " 2 1 [icon] )) "
> 
> Hmmmmm.



Yes....page numbers are backwards for me too.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jul 29, 2013)

I received these forms recently for an II exchange to KoOlina and an Owner week at Kauai Beach Club.  For my owner week at Kauai Bean Club I got exactly what I requested. For the II exchange week, which was Marriott to Marriott, I got the opposite of what I requested.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 29, 2013)

Fasttr said:


> Yes....page numbers are backwards for me too.



Oh good, I'm not losing my mind.    I posted a question in the "About TUG BBS" forum.


----------

